# Humping/Squeaking



## Chelema (Jan 30, 2016)

I only got my two girls yesterday, from the adoption section of my local Pets at Home. There wasn't a lot of information about them, from their previous owners but the staff told me how they were constantly grooming and sleeping together.

But today, there has been a lot of humping and squeaking! Tiana will grab Mulan, seemingly sniff/lick underneath her before humping her. Mulan doesn't appear to like it, she squeaks a lot and tries to scuttle off. But then occasionally, she'll turn her bum to Tiana and look as though she is offering herself to be humped?

I'm not an expert but I have repeatedly checked to make sure they are both female, I can't see any signs otherwise.

Should I be concerned? I'm worried it'll take a turn and turn into proper fighting, as Tiana's been doing it quite a lot today. Is she or Mulan in heat, does that make this particular behaviour flare up?

Mulan doesn't sulk away afterwards, they'll sniff each other and continue to go about with whatever they are doing. But I am concerned she will lose patience.

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If they are both females, they might be in heat. I saw my female rats do that a few times in the past. It might also be because they are in a new home and cage so whoever was the alpha rat before might be challenged now by the other female. Any signs of aggression like puffed fur, walking side ways, hissing (squeaking ok), hump back...? Give them more food, maybe in two bowls so as to reassure them that they will be well provided for.


----------



## Chelema (Jan 30, 2016)

I haven't noticed any of the things you listed, Mulan tends to 'hop' when running away. I've given them a second bowl like you suggested. The cage they are currently in is temporary and not huge, have ordered their new cage which has multiple levels and lots of space. Hopefully that might improve things, as it'll give them more of their own space.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yep a bigger cage will always make for happier rats! I believe you are doing fine. Keep an eye on them, but sounds like normal rat behavior.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Mine do that all of the time. I posted about it but no one was able to give me an answer. I dug deeper and found out that's their way of showing who is dominant. Mine do it to each other, so I think they are about equal.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

I have the same problem with my two young males. They constantly wrestle but it has never been very serious, and each one 'attacks' the other an equal amount so I have decided it isn't too big of a problem right now. They share food fine and sleep well together. If they're in heat it may be that, or if they're in the teen stage maybe they could just be hormonal.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Its normal baby play, though if one arches her back and vibrates she's on heat that day. Its a typical dominance thing but they do do it a lot more when young. As they get older they calm down and it tends to only happen when the rat being mounted is in heat, then its fair game, or there's intros going on. If an adult doe becomes a pain and does it too often it can be a sign she's got hormonal issues like polycystic ovaries and needs a spay


----------



## Chelema (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. The two have calmed down a little, I wonder if going into their bigger cage helped. They still force groom each other but the humping appears to of stopped, thankfully.


----------

